# Bayonet legality on certain long guns?



## alucard

I know its illegal to have a bayonet or even a bayonet mount/lug on a semi-atomatic rifle or shotgun. 

But, is it legal to have an attachable bayonet on any type of "repeating" long gun such as a bolt-action rifle or pump-action shotgun?:smt1099


----------



## rfawcs

alucard said:


> I know its illegal to have a bayonet or even a bayonet mount/lug on a semi-atomatic rifle or shotgun.


No, it's not.


----------



## 2400

alucard said:


> I know its illegal to have a bayonet or even a bayonet mount/lug on a semi-atomatic rifle or shotgun.


Where do you live that it's illegal to have a bayonet lug/mount?


----------



## Baldy

Never heard of any law a round here to that affect.


----------



## alucard

I'm from West Springfield, Massachusetts

The reason that I asked the question is because I couldn't find the answer to my question with the Massachusetts Firearms regulations/laws website.

But, Since its illegal it makes me kind sad because to me without an attachable bayonet a long gun just feels incomplete.:smt022


----------



## Todd

alucard said:


> I'm from West Springfield, Massachusetts


Move away from the People's Republic of Massachusetts! Now! Run!

I grew and lived most of my life in Western MA and finally escaped to the United States almost 5 years ago. The place SUCKS for gun laws! If you do escape, you'll find 1) that you're not living in liberal la-la land and 2) you'll get to enjoy the freedoms we are supposed to have as gun owners. I get dragged back there once a year for my wife's family reunions, and every time we leave, I remind myself that I will never live there again.


----------



## alucard

So, bayonets aren't legal anywhere in the U.S., even for hunting purposes?


----------



## Todd

alucard said:


> So, bayonets aren't legal anywhere in the U.S., even for hunting purposes?


I think that people are saying it is legal to have the bayonet in most states. I've got to ask; what the hell are you planning on hunting with a bayonet?


----------



## 2400

Bayonets are legal to own and have on your rifle in AZ. What are you planning to hunt with a bayonet?


----------



## -gunut-

alucard said:


> So, bayonets aren't legal anywhere in the U.S., even for hunting purposes?


I would say that it is legal in most places. To tell ya the truth I have never heard of a place where they were illegal. Some places do not allow guns to have bayo lugs, pistol grips, etc "because that makes them an assault rifle" but I have never heard of the bayonet being illegal. I would assume as long as your gun as the lug you would be able to put one on. Since you do live where you live however you would just have to hit the law books to know for sure.


----------



## DjSaneR

alucard said:


> I'm from West Springfield, Massachusetts


Ahh.. Springfield, Mass.. Home of the Mardi Gras.


----------



## Todd

DjSaneR said:


> Ahh.. Springfield, Mass.. Home of the Mardi Gras.


A high class establishment. When I lived there, guys I used to work with called it "The Ballet".


----------



## alucard

Sorry, it took so long to reply back. 

What I, two cousins and an uncle are planning a trip (soon I hope) to Southern Canada to go "Wild Boar Hunting".

"My uncle says its quite a dangerous game (wild boar) to hunt and he says you have to be well prepared."

And that's the reason (well at least one of them) why I would like to own a knife bayonet for a shotgun or rifle.


----------



## Revolver

Bayonets aren't illegal anywhere in the US. Certain states have "assault weapon"(sic) bans in place that do not allow the combination of certain features of semi-automatic rifles and shotguns. Non-automatics are exempt from this law.

I'd recommend against using a bayonet afield. Use enough gun, become proficient with your chosen arm, don't take a shot you're unsure of and you won't have a problem. A clean, humane kill should be your goal.


----------



## 2400

alucard said:


> Sorry, it took so long to reply back.
> 
> What I, two cousins and an uncle are planning a trip (soon I hope) to Southern Canada to go "Wild Boar Hunting".
> 
> "My uncle says its quite a dangerous game (wild boar) to hunt and he says you have to be well prepared."
> 
> And that's the reason (well at least one of them) why I would like to own a knife bayonet for a shotgun or rifle.


What province are you planning to hunt in? If it gets to the point you need a knife or bayonet to protect yourself you're in deep, deep trouble.


----------

